# The wait and your bow during a 3D shoot



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

I shoot the hunter class so short stabs and I don't really like my cam on the ground. Any ways what Im asking is what do most of you do with your bow while you wait or go to the target. I usually lay mine on top of my chair but have had it bumped and knocked off, laid it on the ground got stepped on. So I'm looking for a way to hang it from my stool on the back or something. What do y'all do with your's?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

When I shot hunter I would put my pro pod on the top limb and set the bow on the pod and the stab.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

wsbark01 said:


> When I shot hunter I would put my pro pod on the top limb and set the bow on the pod and the stab.


Me to best way I've found


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

What they said.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

You can put hooks on your chair and hang your bow off of it


----------



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks i will try both ideas. i never thought about the pro pod on the top limb and stab.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> You can put hooks on your chair and hang your bow off of it


That's what I do. I hate Bow Pods on the limbs.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

what types of hooks and where do you put your hooks on the chairs?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I drilled a 1/4" hole parallel to the ground near the top of each back leg of my stool. I took a piece or 1/4" all thread and bent it into a L shape. I slid 1/4" ID heater hose over it to protect the bow finish. I used 1/4" nuts and flat washers on each side of the back leg to secure the hooks. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know any hunter class people that take chairs. I use a heavy wire hook and hang it in a tree when there is a tree. No tree I hang it on my bow hook on my waist.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Couple pics of my chair ...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Where do u put ur umbrella


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Where do u put ur umbrella


My groupies and body guards carry that stuff along with my Sharpies and personal items. lain:


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> Couple pics of my chair ...


Okay, so it's all thread with a rubber hose covering, is that how you did that? I have the same chair, it'll work. Thanks.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

rockyw said:


> I don't know any hunter class people that take chairs. I use a heavy wire hook and hang it in a tree when there is a tree. No tree I hang it on my bow hook on my waist.


You must have never shot a national shoot not many people don't have a stool no matter what class they shoot


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dottrz said:


> Okay, so it's all thread with a rubber hose covering, is that how you did that? I have the same chair, it'll work. Thanks.


That is correct.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Be the first ones on the course and don't wait. That's my solution.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have never taken a chair ever to any shoot. I do not mind standing at all. Less stuff to carry around the shoot. I like to shoot and walk. I usually shoot all 40 on the same day as well. I am not a fan of the bow pod either, as it scratches the crap out of the limbs. I think the chair that sagecreek has is pretty sweet. Nice set up!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

DaveB said:


> I shoot the hunter class so short stabs and I don't really like my cam on the ground. Any ways what Im asking is what do most of you do with your bow while you wait or go to the target. I usually lay mine on top of my chair but have had it bumped and knocked off, laid it on the ground got stepped on. So I'm looking for a way to hang it from my stool on the back or something. What do y'all do with your's?


stand there holding your bow- place the cam on your foot.

Get a sling, drape it over your shoulder.


----------



## DaveB (Aug 6, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Couple pics of my chair ...


thanks man that is a great idea...
and it looks good.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've seen lots of bows get knocked over using bow pods and fall over on steep terrain.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't most shoots supply each station with a place to hang your bow? Around here they seem to...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They do no at any 3D shoots I attend. They do however have some at field shoots.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

sagecreek said:


> They do no at any 3D shoots I attend. They do however have some at field shoots.


Crazy. Every single target has a PVC T in the ground to hang bows on while you go get your arrows. That wouldn't cost the venue much at all in the grand scheme of things and it makes life much easier for the participants.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

eclark53520 said:


> Crazy. Every single target has a PVC T in the ground to hang bows on while you go get your arrows. That wouldn't cost the venue much at all in the grand scheme of things and it makes life much easier for the participants.


What if it's a pull and follow through


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

T&A said:


> What if it's a pull and follow through


They place the T down by the target...it's also a great way to know right away that it's a pull and follow through instead of putting your bow on the ground and having to go back to get it.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> My groupies and body guards carry that stuff along with my Sharpies and personal items. lain:


Nice. Bahahahahaha


----------

